# Shell Search



## JimBeam (13. Sep 2017)

Hi Leute,
ich muss für die Schule einen Vortrag über "Shell Search" Ausarbeiten.
Weiß jemand was das ist und hätte vielleicht ein paar brauchbare links für Info Seiten, oder einen anderen Namen unter dem ich was finden. Bei Google habe ich leider nicht wirklich was gefunden.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 
Jim


----------



## Flown (13. Sep 2017)

Ähm sei mir nicht böse, aber das ist deine! Hausaufgabe und die wird dir hier keiner abnehmen. 

EDIT: Am besten du fragst deinen Lehrer nochmal, was du genau machen sollst.


----------



## sascha-sphw (13. Sep 2017)

Ich hab da eine Doku gefunden, vielleicht hilfts ja. 

Teil 1: 



Teil 2: 



Teil 3:


----------



## Thallius (13. Sep 2017)

Lol


----------

